# Logo Design



## hauntedhillroad (Jul 28, 2013)

Anybody design logos? Looking for something simple made for our home haunt


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

I've done some logo designs. What did you have in mind?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

What's the name of your haunt? How would the logo be used (in print, banner on a website, Facebook, etc., in color, black and white, on shirts, ads, fliers, tickets, etc.
The more info you can give the better.
You can see samples of some of my haunt work on this forum.


----------



## LucDarque (Jan 18, 2014)

i do graphic design work. PM me at Facebook.com/danelcock or Facebook.com/DanElcockDesign


----------



## hauntedhillroad (Jul 28, 2013)

Its haunted hill road....it would be used for flyers, Facebook banner, have no preference either way on color or black and white, we haven't done shirts but were thinking about it so that could be possibility



fontgeek said:


> What's the name of your haunt? How would the logo be used (in print, banner on a website, Facebook, etc., in color, black and white, on shirts, ads, fliers, tickets, etc.
> The more info you can give the better.
> You can see samples of some of my haunt work on this forum.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Is there particular style, feel, or theme you need or want to follow?
Again, the more info you can give the better.


----------



## hauntedhillroad (Jul 28, 2013)

No not really sorry


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Drop me a PM with contact info for you, and any links or info on your haunt.
This thread shows some of my work "Haunt shirt designs from the past"


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

How'd I miss this? I also freelance logos. PM or email for discussion if you like.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

austin_specter said:


> I'm curious what you all have done to make your Haunt Logos. And how important is your logo to you?
> 
> Is it the blood and guts? The uniqueness? The "squiggly" font that makes it seem like the calligrapher had too much coffee that morning? And where do you go to get it? Or do you make your logos yourselves?:zombie:


For most pro haunts and many charity haunts, the logo is often what gets people to seek your haunt rather than someone else's. Like the cover on a book it's all most people see of your haunt via social networks, flyers, etc.when they are deciding where to go to get their scares on.

If you sell merchandise (Shirts, hoodies, etc,) your logo is what sells the shirt.

As to the the lettering styles, more often than not the shaking or shaky hand look is in the lettering style itself, though for some haunts they request or require custom lettering or calligraphy.


----------



## Shawn_wac (Sep 15, 2014)

Go to fiverr.com you can find designer that will do your logo starting at $5


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Shawn_wac said:


> Go to fiverr.com you can find designer that will do your logo starting at $5


Use them, but be warned that you get what you pay for and more importantly, be ethical too: don't let the lowest bidder pursue a more expensive designer's concept. I see it all the time with my younger colleagues who often use these sites to try and make a quick buck only to be ripped off, having done all the concept work without landing the final gig. 'Nuff said as I'm not trying to generate an argument!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have the same problem lol I have been trying to come up with a logo for our haunt as well as our haunt club.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

"Look Ahead, Think in Reverse".
By that I mean, look at how and where your design would be used and reproduced, and use those parameters and or limitations, to tell you and your designer what kind of art needs to be reproduced. Doing something in blazing colors looks neat for a Facebook banner, but it's probably not useable for screen printing shirts, or doing flyers, unless you do large numbers.
Keep your goals in mind, your logo is like a resume for you and your haunt, for many, that is all they will see or remember, so it needs to represent you in the best possible light.
Keep in mind that for flyers, shirts, etc., that you need to include key information (times, dates, locations, cost, rules or limitations, etc.) and that that information has to be easily read and understood, as well as remembered. IT's too easy to get carried away with an elaborate piece of artwork, and have all the important info either not included, or jammed into such a small space that it's unreadable. Trashy looking flyers get tossed and forgotten like toilet paper, and when your flyer, shirt, etc., come out they are competing with a thousand others for the same demographic/group of people.
So, look ahead, and think in reverse, look at the end product, and work your way backwards through all of the steps needed to get there, and you will do okay.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

These were some quick play with the Haunted Hill Road name, but it's tough to do much more without knowing a look or feel you want, or how it would be used.
These are all black and white (One color) so they could do well for screen printing or for use on photocopied flyers.
This link takes you to an album of Haunt titles I've done. I included these with that album cause I'm too lazy to make an album for this file alone.
HauntedHillRoad Play_zpsef5lmjos.jpg Photo by fontgeek_1 | Photobucket


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Im looking for a simple but easy to reconize logos for Both Crimson Rose and The Haunted Pathfinders of Fremont. We need something that we can do everything from business cards to flyers to tshirts, something that looks good in black n white but can be jazzed up with some color


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The same questions arise. What, if any theme or feel do you need or want the logos to impart? For example; Gothic Horror like old Dracula movies or tales, Victorian for a late 19th century/steampunk feel, splattered blood, something with bights taken out of parts of letters for a zombie feel, a Pirate look, Goofy or humorous, cartoonish, etc.
As, I hope, my previous page of samples shows, even the choice of lettering styles or fonts can change how you are perceived.
Maybe a monogram that could be included in each year's design, that could stand alone for use on cards, flyers, screen printing, etc.? Again, you would need to choose a look or feel you want (and can live and grow with). Think: Initials, maybe interlinked for the haunt or company name, with the full name written out and tucked neatly below it.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is some quick play with the two titles "Crimson Rose" and "The Haunted Pathfinder o Freemont". The rose images may be a bit too detailed, but simpler versions could be used in their place. I've shown the Crimson Rose in black on white, and white on black so that you could see a potential look using one color on a black or dark colored shirt. All of the designs are shown at two inches wide, a size you could use on business cards or tickets.
CrimsonRose/HauntedePathfinder Play Photo by fontgeek_1 | Photobucket
These were done without any foreknowledge of your specific wants or desires as to look or feel.
The Crimson Rose design was created so that you could use the monogram or text on it's own and still keep the tie in with the design as a whole. This would allow you to do a business card and or ticket in a portrait/vertical orientation with the monogram larger or smaller proportionately and the text set ti fit the desired width.
The design could be customized by adding cobwebs, thorny vines encircling the monogram, etc.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Blackrose1978 said:


> Im looking for a simple but easy to reconize logos for Both Crimson Rose and The Haunted Pathfinders of Fremont. We need something that we can do everything from business cards to flyers to tshirts, something that looks good in black n white but can be jazzed up with some color


Did you finally get something you like on this?
I'd be curious to see what and how it gets used.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

If you want, I can throw something together as well. I'm a graphic designer by trade and run my own YouTube channel and the such. I am includingmy own logo in this post as an example of my work, I'll admit I have always been a designer who loves to make things complicated, and oddly enough it works perfectly for haunt type stuff, throw me a PM if interested.

I LOVE working on this kind of style as it gives such a huge range of texture and look and feel that I normally don't get to express in my regular day to day work.

My current Samhain Propworks Logo to give you an idea of my style (Which I admit is not for everyone)


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

*Sigh*

Just realized this thread was over 2 years ago.

I need to look at posting dates


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The same questions and challenges remain, whether the thread is old or new.
With any luck we'll be able to do stuff for Halloween this year.
Now's a good time to start working on your haunt's identity and ad campaign, having your setup ready to go by the end of summer helps you avoid the pressure of trying to do it all in a rush.


----------

